# Lap. cholecystectomy w/aborted cholangiogram



## Mklaubauf (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi,
Does anyone know if I can code 47563 if we did a Lap.Cholecystectomy and attempted to do a cholangiogram, however, we had to abort the cholangiogram due to a arterial vessel that began to bleed and being concerened about dividing the cystic duct more.

I am billing for the physician fee. 
Is there any documentation about this out there?   I'm thinking I can only bill 47562
Marci Klaubauf


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 9, 2009)

*Without seeing the op note*

Without seeing the op note ... I'm thinking 47563[53] 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

